# Comment voir icônes de nouveaux telechrgements



## Martoue (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé des applications gratuites mais je ne les vois pas sur mon bureau de iPad pourtant après chaque téléchargement on me disait merci d'avoir téléchargé .

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## quark67 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, il n'y a pas de message "merci d'avoir téléchargé" lorsqu'une application est téléchargée selon la méthode prévue à cet effet : via l'application App Store. Essayes de passer par l'application App Store, tu verras, cela fonctionnera


----------

